# Hydraulic fluid



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Has any one used this Traveler premium universal tractor/ transmission hydraulic oil from TSC? Local dealer wants 80$ for Hytran. We used to use some stuff that was in a yellow bucket with green lid but cant find it now. Its going in a farmall 504, 706, 684

Thanks


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Being red we used a lot of Hy tran. Was always told with the old HyTran, it was a straight viscosity type oil with excellent water displacement but it was not compatible with other types of hydraulic fluid. Got on the road from me who has a huge shop specializing in repairing older IH tractors was dead set against commingling hydraulic oil on older IH tractors. About 5 years ago they came out with a new Hytran, which was to be compatible with the old HYtran and I guess of course others. He always said all oil meet the specs but that doesn't mean they're compatible and you're thinking about trying something different you could run a compatibility oil test for hydraulic oil. I do not know how you do that.

I still buy the yellow bucket stuff for old hoists etc never wanted in tractors.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea from what i have been told its been the yellow bucket for years, guess we will stay with it for awhile longer, maybe untill everything gets an overhaul


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ive used travelers brand.....no issue here. Use it in construction equipment, $35 for 5 gal I think...


----------

